# Beware Cheating Truck Drivers



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Damn...

Cobb trucker runs over disabled wife in argument over his ?infidelity?


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

My dad was a trucker, sometime gone nights... He always claimed to be faithful to my mom. Recently he said it with a tone that made me wonder if that was in fact true... 

He also said many times a cheater who confesses out of guilt is selfish. If someone cheats they should just quietly repent and move on. 

These statements make me think he cheated. My mom was involved in a PA, back in her early teenage years, then EA (maintained contact) with her affair partner throughout my entire life. I only realized when i knew her relationship that it was ****ed up. 

So...I imagine it to be true that both my parents are cheaters.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Damn! Damn!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

threelittlestars said:


> My dad was a trucker, sometime gone nights... He always claimed to be faithful to my mom. Recently he said it with a tone that made me wonder if that was in fact true...
> 
> *He also said many times a cheater who confesses out of guilt is selfish. If someone cheats they should just quietly repent and move on.*
> 
> ...


Ah, that old bull**** line.

Two things...

1. There is no way to repent without confession. And guilt or not, it’s the right thing to do.

2. Marriage means that you are accountable to your spouse for any transgressions against the marriage.


----------



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

GusPolinski said:


> Ah, that old bull**** line.
> 
> Two things...
> 
> ...


Agreed. Tell that to the other forums who think that telling their spouse would be considered "selfish" and "just unloading their guilt" while pretty much letting the BS live a lie under silence.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Spoons027 said:


> Agreed. Tell that to the other forums who think that telling their spouse would be considered "selfish" and "just unloading their guilt" while pretty much letting the BS live a lie under silence.


Wouldn’t do any good.

Post would be deleted and the poster banned.


----------



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

GusPolinski said:


> Wouldn’t do any good.
> 
> Post would be deleted and the poster banned.


Ah, right. I forgot some are a bit... touchy about their silence.

In relation to this thread, I hope the wife goes on to have a wonderful life.


----------

